# What type of call do you use?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*What type of duck call do you use?*​
single reed wood49.30%single reed plastic49.30%single reed acrylic1944.19%double reed wood24.65%double reed plastic511.63%double reed acrylic613.95%hand held call00.00%I do not call for ducks00.00%Other36.98%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What type of duck call do you use? :run:


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I use different calls fer different situations. When they get in close I usually use a sweet old Mallard Tone that was my Grandfathers that's older than me, but when they're way out there I use either a Acrylic, or a plastic call. I guess it just depends.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

don't matter what call I use. I could use a kazoo for all it matters and still call better than most hunters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I use the Winglock Poly/Wood. I added "other" for the poll, as there is poly, combo's and keep an eye on Corian this fall.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

Big buy's best smokin double, i love this call lets you scream at em or bring them in softly.I also use tim grounds hen talk it takes a lot of air but awesome raspy sound.[/u]


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Like Hustad, I use a single reed winglock poly/wood.


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

I use a variety of calls .............. but I mostly use a cheap ol' plastic 6 in 1 whistle .............. my gut feeling is that most hunters over call ........... very few hunters sit casually in their blinds and actually watch ducks work and adjust to their body langguage ............. I'd say most people attempt to competition call instead of meat calling and watching birds ........... the bottomline is if the ducks are doing what you want them to do then sit tight and get ready ............... call at their tails not at their lips ........... however when shooting at ducks I assume the opposite ............. shoot 'em in the lips not the tails :beer:


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I, like others, use differant calls for differant situations. I geneally use an Echo single wood/poly timber call for most close in duck calling situations. However, I have single acrylics for windy, bigger water, or trying to get the attention of passing ducks. I find some days, I call too much, and it doesn't matter the call or type of calling  , so reading the ducks is often more important than "the call" in my opinion.


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Single reed Acrylic. Swampthing.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It depends on if I am using my mallard call or my Gadwall call. Right Anas?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

RNT hunter here, lookin to step up to an RNT MVP this summer though. The range that call has is amazing.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> don't matter what call I use. I could use a kazoo for all it matters and still call better than most hunters.


Bold Statement


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, I could use a Kazoo and still call better than my group!!!! Monte and Ron!!!!! That isn't even bragging!!!! :lol:


----------



## doubleclucker (Mar 17, 2005)

Just picked up an HS Loud mouth single reed acrylic. Great for hail calling. HS just pulled the loudmouth & Ringer series off the shelf. Does anyone know why?


----------

